# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Raffles Bulletin of Zoology: The fishes of the inland waters of Southeast Asia

## Trichopsis

*The Raffles Bulletin of Zoology 2013 Supplement No. 27
The fishes of the inland waters of Southeast Asia: A catalogue and core bibliography of the fishes known to occur in freshwaters, mangroves and estuaries*


> There are 3108 valid and named native fish species in the inland waters ofSoutheast Asia between the Irrawaddy and Red River drainages, the small coastal drainages
> between the Red River and Hainan, the whole Indochinese Peninsula, Andaman and Nicobar
> Islands, Indonesia (excluding Papua Province, Waigeo, Aru [but Kai is included]), and the
> Philippines. They belong to 137 families. Their taxonomy and nomenclature are reviewed. The
> original descriptions of all 7047 recorded species-group names and 1980 genus-group names
> have been checked in the original works for correct spelling, types, type locality and bibliographic
> references. The bibliography includes about 4700 titles. Synonymies are given, based on
> published information as well as unpublished observations.
> 
> ...


Free PDF download available here.

I wonder whether the names of any of the species that show up in the trade are going to be affected.

----------

